# مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم



## إبن الطاعة (22 مايو 2007)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع
حبيت أشارك بمجوعة ترانيم بصوتى
هدية للمنتدى ولأعضاء المنتدى
وهى على موقعى التالى

http://bishoy241.110mb.com

وهى متقسمة لثلاثة أعمدة مقسمة كالتالى

1 -ترانيم بدون موسيقى
وهى ترانيم بصوتى فقط

2 - ترانيم بمصاحبة العود
ترانيم بصوتى وعزفى

3 - ترانيم بمصاحبة الأورج
ودى ترانيم بصوتى فقط وليس عزفى

والموقع موقعى برضو ومن تصميمى  يعنى كل حاجة فيه أنا اللى عملتها بنفسى

يارب الترانيم تعجبكم والموقع يعجبكم

ملحوظة : محدش يقولى بس دا إسمه بيشوى241
علشان أنا هو الشخص ده
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

*مشكوووووووووور على الموقع و الترانيم الجميلة

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## إبن الطاعة (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

أشكرك يافراشة على مرورك على الموضوع
يارب تكون الترانيم عجبتك
ويارب تعجب باقى الأعضاء
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kmmmoo (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## vena21 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

صوتك بجد جميل قوى قوى و عزفك كمان انا بحب الترانيم اللى من غير موسيقى قوى ياريت نشوف ترانيم من تأليفك كمان و اوعدك لو توافق اخدها منك للكورال بس انا بخدم كورال ابتدائى ربنا معاك و عايزين تسبيح اكتر و اكتر لربنا لاننا محتاجينه قوى قوى جنبنا بالصلاه و التسبيح هانلاقيه وسطينا


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

*الموقع بجد رااااائع جدا
بس انا للاسف مش عارفة احمل او اسمع اى ترنيمة​*


----------



## إبن الطاعة (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



vena21 قال:


> صوتك بجد جميل قوى قوى و عزفك كمان انا بحب الترانيم اللى من غير موسيقى قوى ياريت نشوف ترانيم من تأليفك كمان و اوعدك لو توافق اخدها منك للكورال بس انا بخدم كورال ابتدائى ربنا معاك و عايزين تسبيح اكتر و اكتر لربنا لاننا محتاجينه قوى قوى جنبنا بالصلاه و التسبيح هانلاقيه وسطينا



سلام المسيح معك يا vena21
اشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
ومرسيه خالص على كلامك وعلى تشجيعك
صدقينى أنا لو ربنا قدرنى وألفت حاجة هقولك علطول
وأنا هحاول أزود على الموقع بترانيم تانى
ومن غير موسيقى
لإن فعلا ناس كتيرة أوى بتحب الترانيم 
اللى من غير موسيقى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *الموقع بجد رااااائع جدا​*
> 
> *بس انا للاسف مش عارفة احمل او اسمع اى ترنيمة*​






سلام المسيح معك يا ginajoojoo
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
بس أنا مستغرب من حاجة إزاى إنتى مش عارفة 
تحملى أى حاجة
إنتى بس دوسى على إسم الترنيمة وهى هتتحمل علطول
أو إستخدمى أى برنامج تحميل و حاولى تانى ولو معرفتيش قوليلى وأنا هحاول أرفعهم على موقع تانى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

*انا كل ما ادوس على ترنيمة تفتحلى الصفحة اللى فى الرابط ده
http://www.110mb.com/404.php
​*


----------



## إبن الطاعة (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *انا كل ما ادوس على ترنيمة تفتحلى الصفحة اللى فى الرابط ده​*
> * http://www.110mb.com/404.php​*
> *​*





سلام المسيح معك يا ginajoojoo
فعلاً عندك حق كان فيه مشكلة فى الموقع فعلاً 
وانا حولت كل الروابط على مكان تانى علشان يبقى التحميل أسهل وأفضل
كدة كل الترانيم هتشتغل معاكى
سامحونى كلكم على العطل اللى كان موجود فى الموقع وكل الترانيم موجوده دلوقتى وتقدروا تحملوها
وانشاء الله هضيف ترانيم تانية
ويارب الترانيم تعجبكم
:94:​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

*كله شغاااااااال تمام ابن الطاعة
وبجد صوتك رااااائع جدا جدا بالموسيقى او من غير موسيقى
والحقيقة وبما انى بفضل الترانيم بالموسيقى فعجبتنى جدا الترانيم اللى بالعزف والعزف تحفة بجد سواء العود او الاورج وخصوصا ترنيمة سنين طويلة مضت سمعتها كتييييير جدا رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك موهبتك وخدمتك ويعوضك خير​*


----------



## mazzikanoo (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

*بجد جاااااااااااااااامدين جدا جدا 
بس لو ماعندكش مانع تدينى ميلك 
عشان عاوز اتكلم معاك فى حبة حاجات على جمب
ربنا يوفقك ..........​*


----------



## إبن الطاعة (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *كله شغاااااااال تمام ابن الطاعة
> وبجد صوتك رااااائع جدا جدا بالموسيقى او من غير موسيقى
> والحقيقة وبما انى بفضل الترانيم بالموسيقى فعجبتنى جدا الترانيم اللى بالعزف والعزف تحفة بجد سواء العود او الاورج وخصوصا ترنيمة سنين طويلة مضت سمعتها كتييييير جدا رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك وخدمتك ويعوضك خير​*




سلام المسيح معك يا ginajoojoo
أشكرك على تشجيعك وكلماتك الجميلة .
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك أسرتك​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



mazzikanoo قال:


> *بجد جاااااااااااااااامدين جدا جدا ​*
> * بس لو ماعندكش مانع تدينى ميلك ​*
> * عشان عاوز اتكلم معاك فى حبة حاجات على جمب​*
> * ربنا يوفقك ..........​*




سلام المسيح معاك حبييبي
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع وسماعك للترانيم
بس لو تقولى إيه الحاجات اللى على جنب دى هتريحنى اوى
إنت كدة قلقتنى:new6:
أنا على قدى ياعم فى الموسيقى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mazzikanoo (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

*يا عم مانا كمان على ادى...
هاتلى الميل ونتكلم سوى
ابعاتهولى فى رسالة خاصة..​*


----------



## Tabitha (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

*بجد أكتر من رائع ,, سواء تنظيم الموقع أو الترنيم 

ربنا يباركك 

وليكن كل شئ لمجد إسمه القودس 

ببركة صلوات أمنا الملكة .*


----------



## إبن الطاعة (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



Anestas!a قال:


> *بجد أكتر من رائع ,, سواء تنظيم الموقع أو الترنيم *
> 
> * ربنا يباركك *
> 
> ...


 
سلام المسيح معك يا Anestas!a
أشكرك على مرورك على الترانيم والموقع
يارب تكون الترانيم عجبتك
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك أسرتك​


----------



## moto2007 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

هناك موضوع مثبت للطلبات 
حرر بواسطة oesi_no


----------



## veronika (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

انا  مش  لاقية كلام يعبر  عن مدى اعجابي بصوتك و بعزفك
فعلا اكثر من رائع  
الترانيم  كلها حلوة 
و خاصة الترانيم اللي بدون موسيقى واللي  عجبتني  اوي لولا يا رب ما انت معانا
ربنا يبرك خدمتك دي


----------



## kermenaa (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

صوتك في منتهي الروعة ربنا يباركك
لعلمك انا بحب قوىىىىىىى روماني رؤوف وصوتك بيعجبني زية بالظبط فياريت ترنم ترانيم روماني وارجوك ارجوك رنم ترنيمة يسوع رفيقي وانا هدخلك علي موقعك باستمرار وعاوزة اشوف ترانيم جديدة


----------



## moto2007 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

اى حد عايز ترانيم انا عندى فى الغالب كل الجديد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

على فكرة صوتك بجد حلو جدا و الموقع رائع


----------



## caro/كارو (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

الموقع جميل اوى و انت صوتك حلو اوى


----------



## madonna samuel (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

this realy nice taraneem.... i enjoyed ...fy setreka... the human voice can really be the most important instrument... God Bless u as he did with david...


----------



## إبن الطاعة (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



moky قال:


> على فكرة صوتك بجد حلو جدا و الموقع رائع



*سلام المسيح معك عزيزى مرسيه خالص على مرورك على الموقع
ومرسيه على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
* ​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



caro/كارو قال:


> الموقع جميل اوى و انت صوتك حلو اوى



*سلام ونعمة معك يا كارو
مرسيه خالص على مرورك على الموقع
وعلى ردك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



veronika قال:


> انا  مش  لاقية كلام يعبر  عن مدى اعجابي بصوتك و بعزفك
> فعلا اكثر من رائع
> الترانيم  كلها حلوة
> و خاصة الترانيم اللي بدون موسيقى واللي  عجبتني  اوي لولا يا رب ما انت معانا
> ربنا يبرك خدمتك دي



_*مرسيه يا فيرونيكا على مرورك على الموقع وعلى ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
هو فعلا أنا بلاقى عمق أوى فى الترانيم اللى من غير موسيقى لإنى بقولها براحتى أوى يعنى ممكن أخرج عن الإيقاع بس دا برضوا ميمنعش إن الترانيم اللى بالموسيقى ليها طعم تانى برضو*_​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



kermenaa قال:


> صوتك في منتهي الروعة ربنا يباركك
> لعلمك انا بحب قوىىىىىىى روماني رؤوف وصوتك بيعجبني زية بالظبط فياريت ترنم ترانيم روماني وارجوك ارجوك رنم ترنيمة يسوع رفيقي وانا هدخلك علي موقعك باستمرار وعاوزة اشوف ترانيم جديدة




_*سلام المسيح معاك يا kermenaa
أنا ليا الشرف إن فيه ناس تقول إن صوتى قريب من ناس مشهورة زى رومانى دى شهادة أعتز بيها جداً 
مرسيه خالص على مرورك على الموقع وإعجابك بالترانيم بإذن يسوع هحاول أرنم الترنيمة اللى بتقولى عليها وأرفعها على السايت بس ألاقى وقت لإنى الفترة دى مشغول شوية*_​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*



madonna samuel قال:


> this realy nice taraneem.... i enjoyed ...fy setreka... the human voice can really be the most important instrument... God Bless u as he did with david...



* Thank you so dear sis.madonna for checking my web site
God bless you 2 dear*​


----------



## magyyyyy (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم بصوتى يارب تعجبكم*

شكرا على الترانيم الحلوة دى وبسم الصليب على صوتك بجد جميل اوى


----------



## karamelan (18 يناير 2009)

رائعة ربنا يبارك في صوتك من اجل الخدمة


----------



## just member (18 يناير 2009)

إبن الطاعة قال:


> سلام المسيح مع الجميع
> 
> حبيت أشارك بمجوعة ترانيم بصوتى
> هدية للمنتدى ولأعضاء المنتدى
> ...


*منتهى الجمال والتواضع يا حبيبى الغالى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nana_jesus (20 يناير 2009)

كان نفسي اسمع الترانيم بس كل مابدخل اموقع غير متاح


----------



## anosh (20 يناير 2009)

*انا كمان دخلت على الموقع بس مافيش اى حاجه بتتحمل .......... رجاء مراجعة الموقع و الروابط *​


----------



## Tota Christ (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم الحلوه دى


----------



## ماريتا (25 مارس 2009)

_*انا بقى مش لاقية كلمة واحدة تعبر عن مدى اعجابى بصوتك وبعزفك*_
_*بجد بجد صوتك رووووووووووووووووعة سواء بموسيقى او لاء*_
_*ربنا يديم موهبتك يا بيشو*_
_*واحنا فى انتظار المزيد منك يا قمر*_
_*سلام رب المجد يكون معاك*_​


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووووووووعة ، ربنا يبارك فيك


----------

